# Bitte freischalten!



## sister_in_act (1. Nov. 2011)

hallooooooooo
könnte mich bitte jemand freischalten damit ich meinen eigenen Beitrag lesen kann??

ulla


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Bitte freischalten!*

sister_in_act, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:

Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen. 
Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss. 


wer mir auf den beitrag betreffs meines kranken Koi geantwortet hat bitte als pm an mich..
vielleicht kann ich es da lesen.
danke
gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Bitte freischalten!*

Hallo Ulla,

da steht links unter Deinem Namen "bitte Email bestätigen" - hast Du Deine Emailadresse geändert? Oder Dein Passwort? Schau mal bitte in Dein Email-Postfach, ob Du da was findest....


----------



## Dr.J (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Bitte freischalten!*

Neue Aktivierungsmail zugeschickt.


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Bitte freischalten!*

danke christine und jürgen

da wurde mir gehelft*


----------

